# Bird racks



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Our club is looking to replace some bird racks. What are the best you have seen or used?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Our club uses a length of 4 inch PVC. Supported at each end on metal posts that secure in holes drilled at each end of the pipe. Along each side of the pipe are long slots with a hole bigger than the slot at each end of each slot. I think each pipe is about 4 foot long overall. So you end up with 4 slots on each pipe with an enlarged opening at each end of the slots for the duck's head to fit in, then you slide the bird down and it hangs by it's neck. I think they hold about 50 birds. Very quick to place birds in and very fast to unload since you can grap about 4-5 birds in each hand and slide them out. Pretty durable and cheap to make too.

Personal use I have an aluminum rack I bought from Dog's Afield. Cost about 90 bucks but it's lightweight, durable and packs down to a small size. It holds about 30 birds maybe, but you can use it to hang just a few without even setting it up all the way.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

kjrice said:


> Our club is looking to replace some bird racks. What are the best you have seen or used?


Contact Randy Spangler or Ann Heise from Blackhawk. They have the slickest non-box system I have ever used and I have used a bunch at many different clubs. they use steel diamond mesh on a frame and stick ths bills into the diamond. I had over 40 birds hanging up last year.

If you have a lot of space, MIIRC (Iron Range) has a very neat box system that keeps flies off. Very slick.


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

My local club got some of Butch Greens last year, I think they held between 40-45 birds and are well built.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Kevin, 

Go with the Butch Green ones. They are light (aluminum), fold up flat and easy to put up. The hold up for years and years.

Russ


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Does anyone know if Butch Green has a web page or his he a deal by phone? I would like to see the product before I buy. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

2labs the regular bird dryer that will hold 18 birds can be seen on my website. The ones that he builds for club use just have more slots to hold more birds. I will see if I can get a photo of one from the club trailer this weekend, and post it.

Jim


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

2labs said:


> Does anyone know if Butch Green has a web page or his he a deal by phone? I would like to see the product before I buy. Thanks Dave



Butch posted this as his phone no. in another thread. He is on this forum under the name *BGreen* :

my # is 3106457106


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Brad B said:


> Our club uses a length of 4 inch PVC. Supported at each end on metal posts that secure in holes drilled at each end of the pipe. Along each side of the pipe are long slots with a hole bigger than the slot at each end of each slot. I think each pipe is about 4 foot long overall. So you end up with 4 slots on each pipe with an enlarged opening at each end of the slots for the duck's head to fit in, then you slide the bird down and it hangs by it's neck. I think they hold about 50 birds. Very quick to place birds in and very fast to unload since you can grap about 4-5 birds in each hand and slide them out. Pretty durable and cheap to make too.....


PHOTOS, PLEASE ;-)!!


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

I have one of Butch's looks like this: http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R243-001


----------

